# Hampton Roads Herf 01/03/09



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

About 10 - 12 of us are meeting at the Baily's Pub in the Patrick Henery Mall in Newport News tomorrow @ 1400 (2:00 for you civilians) for smokes, drinks and good times. Feel free to pop in if your in the area.


----------



## Rmac58 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have other plans, but sounds like a good time.


----------



## eboniknight (Dec 3, 2008)

Dang......sorry I missed that one. Any plans for a future Herf in the area?


----------

